

Starting Up Cities - mhb
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2011/09/cities-as-hotels.html

======
wccrawford
It occurs to me that maybe the benefit of constant improvement (from
competition) is worth more than the discount you get for doing something at
scale.

Otherwise, I'd expect people to buy from/hire the existing companies that can
offer lower prices thanks to being established, rather than new companies
which have to deal with startup costs.

Or maybe the whole scale thing doesn't actually work like that when
improvement is quick enough.

